# My name is Michelle Rainey...



## Michelle K Rainey (Oct 17, 2007)

Greetings Rollitup members! My name is Michelle Rainey , Crohn's Disease sufferer 18 years, cannabis saved my life. I hold a Canadian Federal Medical Marihuana License , I am legally allowed to grow 49 plants. My role the past 8 years has been extensive in the cannabis community on an international level. Vice-President and Financial Agent for the British Columbia Marijuana Party, Toker's Bowl (my version of the Cannabis Cup 2002,03,04,05),Cannabis Patients advocate,and many more roles too. Currently I have been producing my own show Michelle's Medicinal Marijuana, and I am Director of Marketing and Sales for Treating Yourself Magazine. My husband Jeff-Tek has been published in High Times, Red Eye, Weed World, Skunk, Cannabis Culture, Treating Yourself(now Editor), and continues to be in the forefront of the new generation of great cannabis writers. We want to end cannabis prohibition, our entire life is dedicated to it and will fight to death for it. 1-300 are being diagnosed with Crohn's disease in North America and it is spreading through out the UK, if anyone you know needs assistance please let me know. I look forward to meeting many of you!
xxxoooMichelle

Cannabis laws in Canada have been challenged once again and Michelle gives you the 411 while trimming up her medicine and deflating US drug Czar John Walters claim that, "All marijuana growers are terrorists".
YouTube - Constitutional Cannabis


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2007)

hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 18, 2007)

wow, I am impressed. Rollitup is going big time. I live in MIchigan and am working with the Michigan Coalition for Compassionate Care to put Medical MJ on the ballot for 2008. Welcome, MIchelle. Looking forward to seeing you around. VV


----------



## cali-high (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome Michelle


i was hoping you would find this site 

peace
cali-high


----------



## durban poison (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Michelle!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 18, 2007)

well..... HELLO 

all we ask from you is..... umm.... shoot... i forget..


iloveyou


----------



## Lacy (Oct 18, 2007)

*Hey Michelle. Always nice seeing more ladies.*


Michelle K Rainey said:


> Greetings Rollitup members! My name is Michelle Rainey , Crohn's Disease sufferer 18 years, cannabis saved my life. I hold a Canadian Federal Medical Marihuana License , I am legally allowed to grow 49 plants. My role the past 8 years has been extensive in the cannabis community on an international level. Vice-President and Financial Agent for the British Columbia Marijuana Party, Toker's Bowl (my version of the Cannabis Cup 2002,03,04,05),Cannabis Patients advocate,and many more roles too. Currently I have been producing my own show Michelle's Medicinal Marijuana, and I am Director of Marketing and Sales for Treating Yourself Magazine. My husband Jeff-Tek has been published in High Times, Red Eye, Weed World, Skunk, Cannabis Culture, Treating Yourself(now Editor), and continues to be in the forefront of the new generation of great cannabis writers. We want to end cannabis prohibition, our entire life is dedicated to it and will fight to death for it. 1-300 are being diagnosed with Crohn's disease in North America and it is spreading through out the UK, if anyone you know needs assistance please let me know. I look forward to meeting many of you!
> xxxoooMichelle
> 
> Cannabis laws in Canada have been challenged once again and Michelle gives you the 411 while trimming up her medicine and deflating US drug Czar John Walters claim that, "All marijuana growers are terrorists".
> YouTube - Constitutional Cannabis


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 18, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Hey Michelle. Always nice seeing more ladies.*




yeah


----------



## dangchowser (Oct 18, 2007)

Well hello there , welcome to the site !


----------



## medical.use (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello Michelle, i've seen you all over youtube. Its great seeing people sticking up for people with medical needs. Oh and those bullrider plants look very tasty. You RocK!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome. 

I was wondering if maybe you could tell me what strains are effective or that you find effective in the treatment of Crohn's Disease?


----------



## natmoon (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Michelle,i have been watching your videos at pot-tv for years,your a true cannabis warrior.
Welcome to RIU,one of the better forums imo anyway


----------



## Organjic (Oct 26, 2007)

WELCOME! Yay, this chick rocks. Also her legal 49 plant Afghani Bullrider Medical Marijuana garden!


----------



## Sweet Mattness (Oct 26, 2007)

and please include me and anything I can do to stand for my right to use my medicine. You can send correspondences, rally information, petition signings to [email protected]
I look forward to hearing your voice added to this most amazing group of people.


----------



## CannaBoss (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Michelle,
I've been following the BC3 for a year or so on POT TV and youtube, I'm a med patient in CA suffering from MS, and I want to applaude you for your hard work in this cause.
I have a MEDICINAL shirt that I wear all the time, and I get questions about it often.
One question if I may?
where can we get some of that Afghani Bullrider?
peace

NO EXTRaDITION for the BC3!!!


----------

